# Check Engine Light



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

Just picked up my Atlas from VW Service this am for a Check Engine Light at 617mi and wanted to share the dealerships 'findings'. I noticed a few weeks ago that the remote stop/start stopped working. I read online (likely in this forum) that this is usually due to a 'check engine' issue however at that time there was no Check Engine Light on my instrument panel. About 4 days ago the CEL came on so I made the appt. 

Brought it in at 7:30a yesterday. At noon I called and they said it should be ready "soon". At 4p they phoned me to say they still hadn't been able to diagnose (ie fix) this issue. At 5:30p they phoned to say it would be ready for pickup the following morning. 

So, according to the service invoice the fix was "Engine Repaired with Recall 23X1." Further descriptions read, "Perform Software Update on ECU as per Circ 23X1/99/WWO/01, Cause: Perform Software Update As Per Recall 23X1 24702599 Perform ECM Program Update/Set Readiness Codes."

I asked my service mgr why it took all day to just do a software update and he said that protocol dictates they have to go through a standard series of tests all of which he claims they went through before finally arriving at the software update. 

In any case, the light is off and Remote Stop / Start is working again.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

DerekBlain said:


> Just picked up my Atlas from VW Service this am for a Check Engine Light at 617mi and wanted to share the dealerships 'findings'. I noticed a few weeks ago that the remote stop/start stopped working. I read online (likely in this forum) that this is usually due to a 'check engine' issue however at that time there was no Check Engine Light on my instrument panel. About 4 days ago the CEL came on so I made the appt.
> 
> Brought it in at 7:30a yesterday. At noon I called and they said it should be ready "soon". At 4p they phoned me to say they still hadn't been able to diagnose (ie fix) this issue. At 5:30p they phoned to say it would be ready for pickup the following morning.
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue. Remote start didn’t work but no CEL. Dealer found an code internally and ended up changing the fuel tank. This was many months ago. No issues since.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Interesting, I went about this differently.

I had already pulled the code (evap code) with the obd11 scanner and told the dealer that the DTC was mentioned in a specific TSB which called for a flash update of the ecu

That tsb morphed into campaign 23X1

So there was very little research on the part of the dealer since I had already done the leg work.

Fyi, after the flash, ecu software version should be 6026 (depending on hardware version), like mine. Used to be 4778 before the flash.


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

Rafale said:


> Interesting, I went about this differently.
> 
> I had already pulled the code (evap code) with the obd11 scanner and told the dealer that the DTC was mentioned in a specific TSB which called for a flash update of the ecu
> 
> ...


That time savings right there might be reason enough for me to spend the $79 for the obcd11!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DerekBlain said:


> That time savings right there might be reason enough for me to spend the $79 for the obcd11!


Doing your own homework can substantially help on the warranty end at the dealer...they often have no clue about all the info floating around out here and it can really help them out.


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

Well, I noticed yesterday that Remote Start has stopped working again. The Check Engine Light isn't on full-time yet, however when I look at the instrument panel while trying the Remote Start, the CEL does come on. So...back to the dealer at some point. 

I did however order OBDeleven Pro from ECS Tuning and rec'd an email that it had shipped yesterday. In the meantime I pulled an old Moto X cell phone out of the garage, enabled wi-fi, updated the android OS and downloaded the OBD app in anticipation of its arrival. Hopefully I can then self-diagnose the issue before bringing it back to the dealer.


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

My remote start did not work today either.

At first I panicked (after reading these posts).

When I entered the vehicle I noticed the fuel light was on...then I recalled there is a list of criteria that must exist for the remote-start to function.

One of them is the fuel light could not have come on (before it was last shut off).


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

The OBDeleven arrived over the weekend. Ran a scan and there was an engine fault P0442 EVAP that showed up. I cleared the fault and the Remote Start worked good for one day. 

Stopped working again yesterday. Ran the scan and again the P0442 EVAP fault occurred. Cleared it again and again the Remote Start works. Looks like I'll need to get to the dealer again at some point.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

DerekBlain said:


> The OBDeleven arrived over the weekend. Ran a scan and there was an engine fault P0442 EVAP that showed up. I cleared the fault and the Remote Start worked good for one day.
> 
> Stopped working again yesterday. Ran the scan and again the P0442 EVAP fault occurred. Cleared it again and again the Remote Start works. Looks like I'll need to get to the dealer again at some point.


Did you try reseating your gas cap? Checking for a good seal? 

And frankly, my wife would KILL to have that start-stop disabled by default. I like it, but she can't stand driving around in the heat with the motor dying off on her and blowing warm air while she sits at a light.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

PvilleStang said:


> Did you try reseating your gas cap? Checking for a good seal?
> 
> And frankly, my wife would KILL to have that start-stop disabled by default. I like it, but she can't stand driving around in the heat with the motor dying off on her and blowing warm air while she sits at a light.


She can just hit the button to turn it off, I do it almost every time in the summer b/c of the ac issue. You can permanently disable with OBD11/VCDS...the method is easy and instructions readily available on the interwebs...the OBD11 is only about $80.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Strange that the reflash did not address this issue. P0442 is one of the codes specifically mentioned in campaign 23X1


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

PvilleStang said:


> Did you try reseating your gas cap? Checking for a good seal?
> 
> And frankly, my wife would KILL to have that start-stop disabled by default. I like it, but she can't stand driving around in the heat with the motor dying off on her and blowing warm air while she sits at a light.


I didn't try it the fuel cap bit this particular time but I have in the past and it didn't make a difference. But, note that I'm referring to the Remote Start feature and not the Auto Stop/Start feature. The Remote Start lets you start the car from the key fob so that the AC and seat coolers can get to work before you climb in the car. For the Auto Start/Stop, KarstGeo addresses how to temporarily or permanently disable that feature.


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

Rafale said:


> Strange that the reflash did not address this issue. P0442 is one of the codes specifically mentioned in campaign 23X1


Ya...I think it's strange too. Next time it happens I'll get it back to the dealer to address. Hopefully it doesn't take them a full day to figure it out this time. The loaner they gave me last time couldn't have been more polar opposite from the Atlas...it was a Nissan Versa haha.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DerekBlain said:


> .....The Remote Start lets you start the car from the key fob so that the AC and seat coolers can get to work before you climb in the car...../QUOTE]
> 
> Are you seeing a doctor for your medical condition?


----------



## Atlasmom (Aug 8, 2018)

I have been having the same issue. My CEL came on so took it to the dealer. They said it was part of the evap and performed the update. Had it back one hour light back on after attempting the remote start. They said it was the oil dipstick not in far enough. Cleared code. Came back on a few days later when remote start attempted. The CEL only comes on if I try to remote start and then goes off.


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

Our CEL came on and the wife stopped at auto shop which ran a scan and said it was a type of evap code. Dealer is about 1.5 hours from where we live. Called spoke to service manager and he said should be fine till I can make it down, he also asked if I checked gas cap which I did and was fine. 

Took car down to dealer in process of doing so code cleared itself. Dealer said there was a campaign out that addresses the issue I was having (mentioned above previously) We had all campaigns done and on second tank of gas after having service performed CEL back on. 

We have a little over 20 thousand miles on the car. I refueled the car again and after about 5/10 minutes of driving light cleared itself. Next tank of fuel light came back on, about 3/4 of way through tank of fuel it shut back off.... Next tank of fuel came back on and has not cleared itself even after refueling and yes I am making sure the cap is going on correctly. 

We had a previous issue with the fuel line actually cracking/springing a leak on the passenger side of the vehicle between the front and rear seat. The line is inside a metal channel so nothing externally touched it. Dealer fixed within a couple days and said that there had been two other cases where this had happened also in the Pacific Northwest (we live in WA) 

Prior to this incident we had airbag light warming that came on around 3000 miles. Dealer fixed said it was just a connection that came apart. 

We absolutely 100% love our car it is a 3.6 SE w/tech 4 motion and I have owned and driven numerous other SUV’s. I just hope they get this engine light squared away because as of now it is mostly an annoyance more than anything, and let’s face it no one wants to see a check engine light on in a new car. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

Ok so today about 10 minutes into our drive the CEL again cleared itself.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

Atlasmom said:


> I have been having the same issue. My CEL came on so took it to the dealer. They said it was part of the evap and performed the update. Had it back one hour light back on after attempting the remote start. They said it was the oil dipstick not in far enough. Cleared code. Came back on a few days later when remote start attempted. The CEL only comes on if I try to remote start and then goes off.


Ya, this ended up being the specific reason i bought OBDEleven and is really the only thing I use it for thus far. Seems like once per week ill find the remote start isn't working, the CEL comes on (only when trying the remote start). I run the scan, clear the evap fault, and it works again for another week or so...rinse and repeat.


----------

